# NowGoal Daily Free Tips in Soccer and Basketball



## JimmyRok (Aug 2, 2022)

Nowgoal Tips (08/01) 

 Championship

Watford vs Sheffield United: Under 2.5 Goals

 Ligue 2

Sochaux vs Paris FC: Sochaux 0/-0.5

 Veikkausliga

HIFK vs Inter Turku: Inter Turku -0.5/-1

 Allsvenskan

IFK Goteborg vs IFK Norrkoping FK: 1X

 Superligaen

Nordsjaelland vs Lyngby: Nordsjaelland -0.5


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 2, 2022)

Watford vs Sheffield United: Under 2.5 Goals
Sochaux vs Paris FC: Sochaux 0/-0.5
HIFK vs Inter Turku: Inter Turku -0.5/-1
IFK Goteborg vs IFK Norrkoping FK: 1X
Nordsjaelland vs Lyngby: Nordsjaelland -0.5


JimmyRok said:


> Nowgoal Tips (08/01)
> 
> Championship
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 2, 2022)

*Nowgoal Tips (08/02) 

️ UEFA Champions League*

Sheriff Tiraspol vs FC Viktoria Plzen: BTTS

Ludogorets Razgrad vs Dinamo Zagreb: Dinamo Zagreb (0)

Monaco vs PSV Eindhoven: Over 2.5 Goals

Saint Gilloise vs Glasgow Rangers: Glasgow Rangers (0)

Benfica vs Midtjylland: Benfica (-1.5)

* WNBA*

Chicago Sky vs Dallas Wings: Chicago Sky -6

New York Liberty vs Los Angeles Sparks: New York Liberty -3.5

Washington Mystics vs Las Vegas Aces: Las Vegas Aces -3

Connecticut Sun vs Phoenix Mercury: Connecticut Sun -9.5


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 3, 2022)

*️ UEFA Champions League*

Sheriff Tiraspol vs FC Viktoria Plzen: BTTS

Ludogorets Razgrad vs Dinamo Zagreb: Dinamo Zagreb (0)

Monaco vs PSV Eindhoven: Over 2.5 Goals

Saint Gilloise vs Glasgow Rangers: Glasgow Rangers (0)

Benfica vs Midtjylland: Benfica (-1.5)

* WNBA*

Chicago Sky vs Dallas Wings: Chicago Sky -6

New York Liberty vs Los Angeles Sparks: New York Liberty -3.5

Washington Mystics vs Las Vegas Aces: Las Vegas Aces -3

Connecticut Sun vs Phoenix Mercury: Connecticut Sun -9.5


JimmyRok said:


> *Nowgoal Tips (08/02)
> 
> ️ UEFA Champions League*
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 3, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (08/03) 

️ UEFA Champions League*

Bodo Glimt vs FK Zalgiris Vilnius: Bodo Glimt (-1.5)

Qarabag vs Ferencvarosi TC: Qarabag (0)

Maccabi Haifa vs Apollon Limassol FC: Maccabi Haifa (-0.5/-1)

Dynamo Kyiv vs Sturm Graz: BTTS

Crvena Zvezda vs FC Pyunik: Crvena Zvezda (-1.5) 

* WNBA*

Seattle Storm vs Minnesota Lynx: Seattle Storm -6.5

Atlanta Dream vs Indiana Fever: Atlanta Dream -8.5

New York Liberty vs Los Angeles Sparks: Los Angeles Sparks +3.5


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 6, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (08/03)
> 
> ️ UEFA Champions League*
> 
> ...


*️ UEFA Champions League*

Bodo Glimt vs FK Zalgiris Vilnius: Bodo Glimt (-1.5)

Qarabag vs Ferencvarosi TC: Qarabag (0)

Maccabi Haifa vs Apollon Limassol FC: Maccabi Haifa (-0.5/-1)

Dynamo Kyiv vs Sturm Graz: BTTS

Crvena Zvezda vs FC Pyunik: Crvena Zvezda (-1.5)

* WNBA*

Seattle Storm vs Minnesota Lynx: Seattle Storm -6.5

Atlanta Dream vs Indiana Fever: Atlanta Dream -8.5

New York Liberty vs Los Angeles Sparks: Los Angeles Sparks +3.5


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 6, 2022)

*Nowgoal Tips (08/06) 

 󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 Premier League*

Fulham vs Liverpool: Under 3.5 Goals

Everton vs Chelsea: 2

Tottenham Hotspur vs Southampton: Hotspur (-1.5)

* Bundesliga*

Borussia Dortmund vs Bayer Leverkusen: 1

Union Berlin vs Hertha Berlin: 1

* Ligue 1*

Clermont vs Paris Saint Germain (PSG): PSG (-1.5)

* WNBA*

Dallas Wings vs Indiana Fever: Under 162.5

Phoenix Mercury vs New York Liberty: Phoenix Mercury +1


*** Watch LiveStream  ** More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 7, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *Nowgoal Tips (08/06)
> 
> 󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 Premier League*
> 
> ...


Fulham vs Liverpool: Under 3.5 Goals
Everton vs Chelsea: 2
Tottenham Hotspur vs Southampton: Hotspur (-1.5)
Borussia Dortmund vs Bayer Leverkusen: 1
Union Berlin vs Hertha Berlin: 1
Clermont vs Paris Saint Germain (PSG): PSG (-1.5)
Dallas Wings vs Indiana Fever: Under 162.5
Phoenix Mercury vs New York Liberty: Phoenix Mercury +1


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 7, 2022)

*Nowgoal Tips (08/07) 

  Premier League*

West Ham United vs Manchester City: Manchester City -1
Manchester United vs Brighton Hove Albion: Over 2.5 Goals
Leicester City vs Brentford: Over 2.5 Goals

* Bundesliga*

FC Koln vs Schalke 04: 1
VfB Stuttgart vs RB Leipzig: BTTS

* Ligue 1*

Marseille vs Reims: Under 3 Goals
Rennes vs Lorient: Rennes -1/-1.5

* WNBA*

Chicago Sky vs Connecticut Sun: Chicago Sky -2.5
Washington Mystics vs Los Angeles Sparks: Washington Mystics -9.5
Seattle Storm vs Las Vegas Aces: Las Vegas Aces +1
Minnesota Lynx vs Atlanta Dream: Atlanta Dream +2.5


***Watch LiveStream  ** More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 8, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *Nowgoal Tips (08/07)
> 
> Premier League*
> 
> ...


West Ham United vs Manchester City: Manchester City -1
Manchester United vs Brighton Hove Albion: Over 2.5 Goals
Leicester City vs Brentford: Over 2.5 Goals
FC Koln vs Schalke 04: 1
VfB Stuttgart vs RB Leipzig: BTTS
Marseille vs Reims: Under 3 Goals
Rennes vs Lorient: Rennes -1/-1.5
Chicago Sky vs Connecticut Sun: Chicago Sky -2.5
Washington Mystics vs Los Angeles Sparks: Washington Mystics -9.5
Seattle Storm vs Las Vegas Aces: Las Vegas Aces +1
Minnesota Lynx vs Atlanta Dream: Atlanta Dream +2.5


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 8, 2022)

*Nowgoal Tips (08/08) 

 Championship*

West Bromwich(WBA) vs Watford: Under 2.5 Goals

* Ligue 2*

Caen vs Metz: Under 2 Goals

* Primeira Liga*

Gil Vicente vs Pacos de Ferreira: BTTS

* Veikkausliga*

Lahti vs HIFK: BTTS

* Allsvenskan*

Hacken vs Helsingborg: Over 3 Goals
Varbergs BoIS FC vs IFK Goteborg: Under 2.5 Goals

* WNBA*

Dallas Wings vs New York Liberty: Dallas Wings -3.5

***Watch LiveStream  ** More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 9, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *Nowgoal Tips (08/08)
> 
> Championship*
> 
> ...


West Bromwich(WBA) vs Watford: Under 2.5 Goals
Caen vs Metz: Under 2 Goals
Gil Vicente vs Pacos de Ferreira: BTTS
Lahti vs HIFK: BTTS
 Hacken vs Helsingborg: Over 3 Goals
Varbergs BoIS FC vs IFK Goteborg: Under 2.5 Goals
Dallas Wings vs New York Liberty: Dallas Wings -3.5


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 9, 2022)

*Nowgoal Tips (08/09) 

 UEFA Champions League*

FK Zalgiris Vilnius vs Bodo Glimt: Bodo Glimt -0.5
FC Pyunik vs Crvena Zvezda: Over 2.5 Goals
FC Viktoria Plzen vs Sheriff Tiraspol: Under 2.5 Goals
Midtjylland vs Benfica: Benfica
Dinamo Zagreb vs Ludogorets Razgrad: BTTS

* WNBA*

Chicago Sky vs Seattle Storm: Chicago Sky -5
Los Angeles Sparks vs Connecticut Sun: Connecticut Sun -7.5
Las Vegas Aces vs Atlanta Dream: Atlanta Dream +10


***Watch LiveStream  ** More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 10, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *Nowgoal Tips (08/09)
> 
> UEFA Champions League*
> 
> ...


FK Zalgiris Vilnius vs Bodo Glimt: Bodo Glimt -0.5
FC Pyunik vs Crvena Zvezda: Over 2.5 Goals
FC Viktoria Plzen vs Sheriff Tiraspol: Under 2.5 Goals
Midtjylland vs Benfica: Benfica
Dinamo Zagreb vs Ludogorets Razgrad: BTTS
Chicago Sky vs Seattle Storm: Chicago Sky -5
Los Angeles Sparks vs Connecticut Sun: Connecticut Sun -7.5
Las Vegas Aces vs Atlanta Dream: Atlanta Dream +10


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 10, 2022)

Nowgoal Tips (08/10) 

* UEFA Super Cup*

Real Madrid vs Eintracht Frankfurt: Real Madrid -1

* Swiss Super League*

Luzern vs Grasshopper: Under 3 Goals

*  England League Cup*

Blackburn Rovers vs Hartlepool United: Blackburn Rovers -1.5
Middlesbrough vs Barnsley: Middlesbrough -1
Sheffield Wednesday vs Sunderland A.F.C: Sunderland (0)

* WNBA*

Phoenix Mercury vs Minnesota Lynx: Minnesota Lynx -3.5
Dallas Wings vs New York Liberty: Dallas Wings -5

***Watch LiveStream  ** More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 11, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> Nowgoal Tips (08/10)
> 
> * UEFA Super Cup*
> 
> ...


Real Madrid vs Eintracht Frankfurt: Real Madrid -1
Luzern vs Grasshopper: Under 3 Goals
Blackburn Rovers vs Hartlepool United: Blackburn Rovers -1.5
Middlesbrough vs Barnsley: Middlesbrough -1
Sheffield Wednesday vs Sunderland A.F.C: Sunderland (0)
Phoenix Mercury vs Minnesota Lynx: Minnesota Lynx -3.5
Dallas Wings vs New York Liberty: Dallas Wings -5


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 11, 2022)

*Nowgoal Tips (08/11) 

  England League Cup*

West Bromwich(WBA) vs Sheffield United: BTTS

* UEFA Europa League*

HJK Helsinki vs Maribor: Under 2.5 Goals
FC Zurich vs Linfield FC: Over 2.5 Goals
F91 Dudelange vs Malmo FF: Malmo -1
Partizan Belgrade vs AEK Larnaca: Partizan Belgrade -0.5/-1

* WNBA*
Los Angeles Sparks vs Connecticut Sun: Connecticut Sun -10.5
Las Vegas Aces vs Chicago Sky: Las Vegas Aces -1.5

***Watch LiveStream  ** More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 13, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *Nowgoal Tips (08/11)
> 
> England League Cup*
> 
> ...


West Bromwich(WBA) vs Sheffield United: BTTS
HJK Helsinki vs Maribor: Under 2.5 Goals
FC Zurich vs Linfield FC: Over 2.5 Goals
F91 Dudelange vs Malmo FF: Malmo -1
Partizan Belgrade vs AEK Larnaca: Partizan Belgrade -0.5/-1
Los Angeles Sparks vs Connecticut Sun: Connecticut Sun -10.5
Las Vegas Aces vs Chicago Sky: Las Vegas Aces -1.5


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 13, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (08/13) 

  Premier League*

Arsenal vs Leicester City: Over 2.5 Goals
Manchester City vs Bournemouth AFC: Over 3.5 Goals
Aston Villa vs Everton: Under 2.5 Goals

* La Liga*

FC Barcelona vs Rayo Vallecano: Over 3 Goals
Real Valladolid vs Villarreal: 1

* Ligue 1*

Paris Saint Germain (PSG) vs Montpellier: PSG -2.5/-3

***Watch LiveStream  ** More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 14, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (08/13)
> 
> Premier League*
> 
> ...


Arsenal vs Leicester City: Over 2.5 Goals
Manchester City vs Bournemouth AFC: Over 3.5 Goals
Aston Villa vs Everton: Under 2.5 Goals
FC Barcelona vs Rayo Vallecano: Over 3 Goals
Real Valladolid vs Villarreal: 2
Paris Saint Germain (PSG) vs Montpellier: PSG -2.5/-3


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 14, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (08/14) 

  Premier League*
Nottingham Forest vs West Ham United: 2
Chelsea vs Tottenham Hotspur: BTTS

* La Liga*
Valencia vs Girona: Over 2/2.5 Goals
Almeria vs Real Madrid: Real Madrid -1/1.5

* Bundesliga*
Bayern Munchen vs VfL Wolfsburg: Over 4 Goals

* Serie A*
Salernitana vs AS Roma: Roma -1
Fiorentina vs Cremonese: Fiorentina -1

* WNBA*
Connecticut Sun vs Minnesota Lynx: Connecticut Sun -7.5
New York Liberty vs Atlanta Dream: New York Liberty -3
Washington Mystics vs Indiana Fever: Washington Mystics -11
Las Vegas Aces vs Seattle Storm: Las Vegas Aces -5.5
Phoenix Mercury vs Chicago Sky: Chicago Sky -6.5
Los Angeles Sparks vs Dallas Wings: Dallas Wings -4.5

***Watch LiveStream  ** More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 15, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (08/14)
> 
> Premier League*
> Nottingham Forest vs West Ham United: 2
> ...


Nottingham Forest vs West Ham United: 2
Chelsea vs Tottenham Hotspur: BTTS
Valencia vs Girona: Over 2/2.5 Goals
Almeria vs Real Madrid: Real Madrid -1/1.5
Bayern Munchen vs VfL Wolfsburg: Over 4 Goals
Salernitana vs AS Roma: Roma -1
Fiorentina vs Cremonese: Fiorentina -1
Connecticut Sun vs Minnesota Lynx: Connecticut Sun -7.5
New York Liberty vs Atlanta Dream: New York Liberty -3
Washington Mystics vs Indiana Fever: Washington Mystics -11
Las Vegas Aces vs Seattle Storm: Las Vegas Aces -5.5
Phoenix Mercury vs Chicago Sky: Chicago Sky -6.5
Los Angeles Sparks vs Dallas Wings: Dallas Wings -4.5


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 15, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (08/15) 

 Premier League*
Liverpool vs Crystal Palace: Liverpool -1.5/2

* La Liga*
Getafe vs Atletico Madrid: 2
Athletic Bilbao vs Mallorca: Under 2.5 Goals
Real Betis vs Elche: Real Betis -0.5

* Serie A*
Juventus vs Sassuolo: Juventus -0.5
Verona vs Napoli: BTTS

***Watch LiveStream  ** More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 16, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (08/15)
> 
> Premier League*
> Liverpool vs Crystal Palace: Liverpool -1.5/2
> ...


Liverpool vs Crystal Palace: Liverpool -1.5/2
Getafe vs Atletico Madrid: 2
Athletic Bilbao vs Mallorca: Under 2.5 Goals
Real Betis vs Elche: Real Betis -0.5
Juventus vs Sassuolo: Juventus -0.5
Verona vs Napoli: BTTS


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 16, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (08/16) 

 Championship*
Norwich vs Huddersfield: Norwich -0.5/1
Preston vs Rotherham: Under 2.5 Goals
Burnley vs Hull City: Burnley -0.5/1

* UEFA Champions League*
FC Copenhagen vs Trabzonspor: Trabzonspor +0.5
Bodo/Glimt vs Dinamo Zagreb: Over 2.5 Goals
Rangers vs PSV Eindhoven: BTTS

***Watch LiveStream  ** More Tips *


----------



## Bradd (Aug 16, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> Liverpool vs Crystal Palace: Liverpool -1.5/2
> Getafe vs Atletico Madrid: 2
> Athletic Bilbao vs Mallorca: Under 2.5 Goals
> Real Betis vs Elche: Real Betis -0.5
> ...


Wow you got some nice streaks here !!


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 17, 2022)

Bradd said:


> Wow you got some nice streaks here !!


Thanks


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 17, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (08/16)
> 
> Championship*
> Norwich vs Huddersfield: Norwich -0.5/1
> ...


Norwich vs Huddersfield: Norwich -0.5/1
Preston vs Rotherham: Under 2.5 Goals
Burnley vs Hull City: Burnley -0.5/1
FC Copenhagen vs Trabzonspor: Trabzonspor +0.5
Bodo/Glimt vs Dinamo Zagreb: Over 2.5 Goals
Rangers vs PSV Eindhoven: BTTS


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 17, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (08/17) 

 Championship*
Sheffield United vs Sunderland A.F.C: Sheffield United
West Bromwich(WBA) vs Cardiff City: Over 2.5 Goals

* UEFA Champions League*
Qarabag vs FC Viktoria Plzen: BTTS
Maccabi Haifa vs Crvena Zvezda: Crvena Zvezda (0)
Dynamo Kyiv vs Benfica: Benfica

* WNBA*
Las Vegas Aces vs Phoenix Mercury: Las Vegas Aces -14.5
Chicago Sky vs New York Liberty: Over 165.5

***Watch LiveStream  ** More Tips *


----------



## Rotwhyler (Aug 17, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> Norwich vs Huddersfield: Norwich -0.5/1
> Preston vs Rotherham: Under 2.5 Goals
> Burnley vs Hull City: Burnley -0.5/1
> FC Copenhagen vs Trabzonspor: Trabzonspor +0.5
> ...



FC Copenhagen vs Trabzonspor: Trabzonspor +0.5


----------



## Rotwhyler (Aug 17, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> Nottingham Forest vs West Ham United: 2
> Chelsea vs Tottenham Hotspur: BTTS
> Valencia vs Girona: Over 2/2.5 Goals
> Almeria vs Real Madrid: Real Madrid -1/1.5
> ...


Salernitana vs AS Roma: Roma -1 
Fiorentina vs Cremonese: Fiorentina -1 
Connecticut Sun vs Minnesota Lynx: Connecticut Sun -7.5


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 18, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (08/17)
> 
> Championship*
> Sheffield United vs Sunderland A.F.C: Sheffield United
> ...


Sheffield United vs Sunderland A.F.C: Sheffield United
West Bromwich(WBA) vs Cardiff City: Over 2.5 Goals
Qarabag vs FC Viktoria Plzen: BTTS
Maccabi Haifa vs Crvena Zvezda: Crvena Zvezda (0)
Dynamo Kyiv vs Benfica: Benfica
Las Vegas Aces vs Phoenix Mercury: Las Vegas Aces -14.5
Chicago Sky vs New York Liberty: Over 165.5


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 18, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (08/18) 

 UEFA Europa Conference League*
West Ham United vs Viborg: Viborg +2
Villarreal vs Hajduk Split: BTTS
FC Koln vs Fehervar Videoton: Feherver +1.5

* UEFA Champions League*
Malmo FF vs Sivasspor: BTTS
Ludogorets Razgrad vs FK Zalgiris Vilnius: Over 2.5 Goals
Ferencvarosi TC vs Shamrock Rovers: Ferencvarosi -1

* WNBA*
Connecticut Sun vs Dallas Wings: Dallas Wings +9.5
Seattle Storm vs Washington Mystics: Seattle Storm -4

***Watch LiveStream  ** More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 21, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (08/18)
> 
> UEFA Europa Conference League*
> West Ham United vs Viborg: Viborg +2
> ...


West Ham United vs Viborg: Viborg +2
Villarreal vs Hajduk Split: BTTS
FC Koln vs Fehervar Videoton: Feherver +1.5
Malmo FF vs Sivasspor: BTTS
Ludogorets Razgrad vs FK Zalgiris Vilnius: Over 2.5 Goals
Ferencvarosi TC vs Shamrock Rovers: Ferencvarosi -1
Connecticut Sun vs Dallas Wings: Dallas Wings +9.5
Seattle Storm vs Washington Mystics: Seattle Storm -4


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 21, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (08/21) 

Premier League*
Leeds United vs Chelsea: Over 2.5 Goals
Newcastle United vs Manchester City: Manchester City -1.5

* La Liga*
Real Sociedad vs FC Barcelona: Under 2.5 Goals
Atletico Madrid vs Villarreal: BTTS

* Bundesliga*
VfL Bochum vs Bayern Munchen: Bayern Munchen -2

* Ligue 1*
Lille vs Paris Saint Germain (PSG): BTTS

* WNBA*
Connecticut Sun vs Dallas Wings: Connecticut Sun -11.5
Seattle Storm vs Washington Mystics: Washington Mystics +4



***Watch LiveStream  ** More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 22, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (08/21)
> 
> Premier League*
> Leeds United vs Chelsea: Over 2.5 Goals
> ...



Leeds United vs Chelsea: Over 2.5 Goals
Newcastle United vs Manchester City: Manchester City -1.5
Real Sociedad vs FC Barcelona: Under 2.5 Goals
Atletico Madrid vs Villarreal: BTTS
VfL Bochum vs Bayern Munchen: Bayern Munchen -2
Lille vs Paris Saint Germain (PSG): BTTS
Connecticut Sun vs Dallas Wings: Connecticut Sun -11.5
Seattle Storm vs Washington Mystics: Washington Mystics +4

*Bad day*


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 22, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (08/22) 

Premier League*
Manchester United vs Liverpool: Over 3 Goals

* La Liga*
Elche vs Almeria: Under 2.5 Goals
Girona vs Getafe: Girona (0) in AH

* Serie A*
Sampdoria vs Juventus: Juventus -0.5/1
AS Roma vs Cremonese: Under 3 Goals

***Watch LiveStream  ** More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 23, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (08/22)
> 
> Premier League*
> Manchester United vs Liverpool: Over 3 Goals
> ...


Manchester United vs Liverpool: Over 3 Goals
Elche vs Almeria: Under 2.5 Goals
Girona vs Getafe: Girona (0) in AH
Sampdoria vs Juventus: Juventus -0.5/1
AS Roma vs Cremonese: Under 3 Goals


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 23, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (08/23) 

 UEFA Champions League*
Benfica vs Dynamo Kyiv: Over 2.5 Goals
FC Viktoria Plzen vs Qarabag: X2
Crvena Zvezda vs Maccabi Haifa: BTTS

* League Cup*
Bolton Wanderers vs Aston Villa: Over 2.5 Goals
Cambridge United vs Southampton: Over 2.5 Goals
Grimsby Town vs Nottingham Forest: Nottingham Forest -1/1.5

* WNBA*
New York Liberty vs Chicago Sky: Chicago Sky -6.5​

***Watch LiveStream  ** More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 24, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (08/23)
> 
> UEFA Champions League*
> Benfica vs Dynamo Kyiv: Over 2.5 Goals
> ...


Benfica vs Dynamo Kyiv: Over 2.5 Goals
FC Viktoria Plzen vs Qarabag: X2
Crvena Zvezda vs Maccabi Haifa: BTTS
Bolton Wanderers vs Aston Villa: Over 2.5 Goals
Cambridge United vs Southampton: Over 2.5 Goals
Grimsby Town vs Nottingham Forest: Nottingham Forest -1/1.5
New York Liberty vs Chicago Sky: Chicago Sky -6.5


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 24, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (08/24) 

UEFA Champions League*
PSV Eindhoven vs Glasgow Rangers: Over 2.5 Goals
Dinamo Zagreb vs Bodo Glimt: 1
Trabzonspor vs FC Copenhagen: X2

 League Cup
Tranmere Rovers vs Newcastle United: Newcastle United -1.5
Forest Green Rovers vs Brighton Hove Albion: Brighton & Hove Albion -1
Leeds United vs Barnsley: Leeds United -1.5

* WNBA*
Dallas Wings vs Connecticut Sun: Dallas Wings +6

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 25, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (08/24)
> 
> UEFA Champions League*
> PSV Eindhoven vs Glasgow Rangers: Over 2.5 Goals
> ...


PSV Eindhoven vs Glasgow Rangers: Over 2.5 Goal
Dinamo Zagreb vs Bodo Glimt: 1
Trabzonspor vs FC Copenhagen: X2
Tranmere Rovers vs Newcastle United: Newcastle United -1.5
Forest Green Rovers vs Brighton Hove Albion: Brighton & Hove Albion -1
Leeds United vs Barnsley: Leeds United -1.5
Dallas Wings vs Connecticut Sun: Dallas Wings +6


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 25, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (08/25) 

UEFA Europa Conference League*
Viborg vs West Ham United: 2
Fehervar Videoton vs FC Koln: Koln -1
Nice vs Maccabi Tel Aviv: Nice -1
Rapid Wien vs Vaduz: BTTS
Hajduk Split vs Villarreal: BTTS

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 28, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (08/25)
> 
> UEFA Europa Conference League*
> Viborg vs West Ham United: 2
> ...


Viborg vs West Ham United: 2
Fehervar Videoton vs FC Koln: Koln -1
Nice vs Maccabi Tel Aviv: Nice -1
Rapid Wien vs Vaduz: BTTS
Hajduk Split vs Villarreal: BTTS


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 28, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (08/28) 

Premier League*
Nottingham Forest vs Tottenham Hotspur: Tottenham Hotspur -1
Aston Villa vs West Ham United: Over 2.5 Goals

* La Liga*
FC Barcelona vs Real Valladolid: Over 3 Goals
RCD Espanyol vs Real Madrid: Over 2.5 Goals

* Ligue 1*
Paris Saint Germain (PSG) vs Monaco: PSG -1.5/2
Reims vs Lyon: 2

* WNBA*
Chicago Sky vs Connecticut Sun: Chicago Sky -3.5
Las Vegas Aces vs Seattle Storm: Las Vegas Aces -5.5

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 29, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (08/28)
> 
> Premier League*
> Nottingham Forest vs Tottenham Hotspur: Tottenham Hotspur -1
> ...


Nottingham Forest vs Tottenham Hotspur: Tottenham Hotspur -1
Aston Villa vs West Ham United: Over 2.5 Goals
FC Barcelona vs Real Valladolid: Over 3 Goals
RCD Espanyol vs Real Madrid: Over 2.5 Goals
Paris Saint Germain (PSG) vs Monaco: PSG -1.5/2
Reims vs Lyon: 2
Chicago Sky vs Connecticut Sun: Chicago Sky -3.5
Las Vegas Aces vs Seattle Storm: Las Vegas Aces -5.5

Bad day


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 29, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (08/29) 

 La Liga*
Cadiz vs Athletic Bilbao: Over 2 Goals
Valencia vs Atletico Madrid: Under 2.5 Goals

* Liga Portugal 1*
Vitoria Guimaraes vs Casa Pia AC: Under 2.5 Goals
Vizela vs Gil Vicente: Under 2.5 Goals

* Super Lig*
Konyaspor vs Fenerbahce: Fenerbahce -0.5
Besiktas JK vs Sivasspor: Besiktas -1

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## freemanpen56 (Aug 29, 2022)

looking marvellous this site


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 30, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (08/29)
> 
> La Liga*
> Cadiz vs Athletic Bilbao: Over 2 Goals
> ...


Cadiz vs Athletic Bilbao: Over 2 Goals
Valencia vs Atletico Madrid: Under 2.5 Goals
Vitoria Guimaraes vs Casa Pia AC: Under 2.5 Goals
Vizela vs Gil Vicente: Under 2.5 Goals
Konyaspor vs Fenerbahce: Fenerbahce -0.5
Besiktas JK vs Sivasspor: Besiktas -1


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 30, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (08/30) 

 Premier League*
Crystal Palace vs Brentford: BTTS
Fulham vs Brighton Hove Albion: BTTS
Southampton vs Chelsea: 2
Leeds United vs Everton: Leeds United (0)

* Serie A*
Sassuolo vs AC Milan: AC Milan -1
Inter Milan vs Cremonese: Cremonese +2.5

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 31, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (08/30)
> 
> Premier League*
> Crystal Palace vs Brentford: BTTS
> ...


Crystal Palace vs Brentford: BTTS
Fulham vs Brighton Hove Albion: BTTS
Southampton vs Chelsea: 2
Leeds United vs Everton: Leeds United (0)
Sassuolo vs AC Milan: AC Milan -1
Inter Milan vs Cremonese: Cremonese +2.5


----------



## JimmyRok (Aug 31, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (08/31) 

 Premier League*
Arsenal vs Aston Villa: Arsenal -0.5/1
Liverpool vs Newcastle United: Under 3.5 Goals
Bournemouth AFC vs Wolves: Under 2.5 Goals
Manchester City vs Nottingham Forest: Over 3.5 Goals
West Ham United vs Tottenham Hotspur: 2

* WNBA*
Las Vegas Aces vs Seattle Storm: Las Vegas Aces -5.5
Chicago Sky vs Connecticut Sun: Connecticut Sun +4.5

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 1, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (08/31)
> 
> Premier League*
> Arsenal vs Aston Villa: Arsenal -0.5/1
> ...


Arsenal vs Aston Villa: Arsenal -0.5/1
Liverpool vs Newcastle United: Under 3.5 Goals
Bournemouth AFC vs Wolves: Under 2.5 Goals
Manchester City vs Nottingham Forest: Over 3.5 Goals
West Ham United vs Tottenham Hotspur: 2
Las Vegas Aces vs Seattle Storm: Las Vegas Aces -5.5
Chicago Sky vs Connecticut Sun: Connecticut Sun +4.5


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 1, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/01) 

 Premier League*
Leicester City vs Manchester United: Over 2.5 Goals

* Serie A*
Atalanta vs Torino: Over 2.5 Goals
Bologna vs Salernitana: BTTS
*
 Eredivisie*
AZ Alkmaar vs NEC Nijmegen: 1

* Veikkausliga*
FC Haka vs Honka Espoo: BTTS

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 2, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (09/01)
> 
> Premier League*
> Leicester City vs Manchester United: Over 2.5 Goals
> ...


Leicester City vs Manchester United: Over 2.5 Goals
Atalanta vs Torino: Over 2.5 Goals
Bologna vs Salernitana: BTTS
AZ Alkmaar vs NEC Nijmegen: 1
FC Haka vs Honka Espoo: BTTS


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 2, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/02) 

 La Liga*
Celta Vigo vs Cadiz: 1

* Bundesliga*
Borussia Dortmund vs TSG Hoffenheim: Over 3.5 Goals

* Championship*
West Bromwich(WBA) vs Burnley: Under 2.5 Goals

* Liga Portugal 1*
Benfica vs Vizela: Benfica -2
Estoril vs Sporting CP: 2

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 3, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (09/02)
> 
> La Liga*
> Celta Vigo vs Cadiz: 1
> ...


Celta Vigo vs Cadiz: 1
Borussia Dortmund vs TSG Hoffenheim: Over 3.5 Goals
West Bromwich(WBA) vs Burnley: Under 2.5 Goals
Benfica vs Vizela: Benfica -2
Estoril vs Sporting CP: 2


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 3, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/03) 

 Premier League*
Everton vs Liverpool: Liverpool -1/1.5
Aston Villa vs Manchester City: Over 3 Goals
Tottenham Hotspur vs Fulham: BTTS

* La Liga*
Real Madrid vs Real Betis: BTTS
Sevilla vs FC Barcelona: 2

* Bundesliga*
Union Berlin vs Bayern Munchen: Union Berlin +1.5
VfB Stuttgart vs Schalke 04: 1

* Serie A*
Fiorentina vs Juventus: BTTS
AC Milan vs Inter Milan: BTTS

* Ligue 1*
Nantes vs Paris Saint Germain (PSG): PSG -1.5/2
AJ Auxerre vs Marseille: 2

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 3, 2022)

Hi everyone
Are you interested in our Nowgoal Tipster Cup?
The top 3 will get a bonus every week.
I sincerely invite you to participate in this competition.

For the details: https://www.nowgoal.com/article/20960


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 5, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (09/03)
> 
> Premier League*
> Everton vs Liverpool: Liverpool -1/1.5
> ...


Everton vs Liverpool: Liverpool -1/1.5
Aston Villa vs Manchester City: Over 3 Goals
Tottenham Hotspur vs Fulham: BTTS
Real Madrid vs Real Betis: BTTS
Sevilla vs FC Barcelona: 2
Union Berlin vs Bayern Munchen: Union Berlin +1.5
VfB Stuttgart vs Schalke 04: 1
Fiorentina vs Juventus: BTTS
AC Milan vs Inter Milan: BTTS
Nantes vs Paris Saint Germain (PSG): PSG -1.5/2
AJ Auxerre vs Marseille: 2


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 5, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/05) 

 La Liga*
Real Valladolid vs Almeria: BTTS

* Serie A*
Monza vs Atalanta: 2
Salernitana vs Empoli: BTTS
Torino vs Lecce: BTTS
*
 Championship*
Middlesbrough vs Sunderland A.F.C: 1

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 6, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (09/05)
> 
> La Liga*
> Real Valladolid vs Almeria: BTTS
> ...


Real Valladolid vs Almeria: BTTS
Monza vs Atalanta: 2
Salernitana vs Empoli: BTTS
Torino vs Lecce: BTTS
Middlesbrough vs Sunderland A.F.C: 1


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 6, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/06) 

 Champions League*
Dinamo Zagreb vs Chelsea: Chelsea -1
Sevilla vs Manchester City: Manchester City -1.5
Borussia Dortmund vs FC Copenhagen: Dortmund -1.5
Benfica vs Maccabi Haifa: Benfica -1.5 @ 1.71
Paris Saint Germain (PSG) vs Juventus: Over 3 Goals
Red Bull Salzburg vs AC Milan: BTTS
Celtic FC vs Real Madrid: 2
RB Leipzig vs FC Shakhtar Donetsk: Leipzig -1.5

* WNBA*
Seattle Storm vs Las Vegas Aces: Las Vegas Aces -1
Connecticut Sun vs Chicago Sky: Under 161.5

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 7, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (09/06)
> 
> Champions League*
> Dinamo Zagreb vs Chelsea: Chelsea -1
> ...


Dinamo Zagreb vs Chelsea: Chelsea -1
Sevilla vs Manchester City: Manchester City -1.5
Borussia Dortmund vs FC Copenhagen: Dortmund -1.5
Benfica vs Maccabi Haifa: Benfica -1.5 @ 1.71
Paris Saint Germain (PSG) vs Juventus: Over 3 Goals
Red Bull Salzburg vs AC Milan: BTTS
Celtic FC vs Real Madrid: 2
RB Leipzig vs FC Shakhtar Donetsk: Leipzig -1.5


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 7, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/07) 

 Champions League*
Eintracht Frankfurt vs Sporting CP: Over 2.5 Goals
AFC Ajax vs Glasgow Rangers: Ajax -1
Napoli vs Liverpool: Over 2.5 Goals
Tottenham Hotspur vs Marseille: BTTS
Club Brugge vs Bayer Leverkusen: 1X
Inter Milan vs Bayern Munchen: BTTS
FC Barcelona vs FC Viktoria Plzen: Barcelona -2.5
Atletico Madrid vs FC Porto: Under 2.5 Goals

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 8, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (09/07)
> 
> Champions League*
> Eintracht Frankfurt vs Sporting CP: Over 2.5 Goals
> ...


Eintracht Frankfurt vs Sporting CP: Over 2.5 Goals
AFC Ajax vs Glasgow Rangers: Ajax -1
Napoli vs Liverpool: Over 2.5 Goals
Tottenham Hotspur vs Marseille: BTTS
Club Brugge vs Bayer Leverkusen: 1X
Inter Milan vs Bayern Munchen: BTTS
FC Barcelona vs FC Viktoria Plzen: Barcelona -2.5
Atletico Madrid vs FC Porto: Under 2.5 Goals


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 8, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/08) 

 Europa League*
FC Zurich vs Arsenal: Arsenal -1.5
Manchester United vs Real Sociedad: Under 3 Goals
Union Berlin vs Saint Gilloise: 1
Ludogorets Razgrad vs AS Roma: Over 2.5 Goals
HJK Helsinki vs Real Betis: BTTS
SC Freiburg vs Qarabag: Over 2.5 Goals


*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## Skillsbet (Sep 8, 2022)

Thanks alot


----------



## jafdevera004 (Sep 10, 2022)

How do I start playing casino online?


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 13, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (09/08)
> 
> Europa League*
> FC Zurich vs Arsenal: Arsenal -1.5
> ...





JimmyRok said:


> *iveStream   More Tips *


FC Zurich vs Arsenal: Arsenal -1.5
Manchester United vs Real Sociedad: Under 3 Goals
Union Berlin vs Saint Gilloise: 1
Ludogorets Razgrad vs AS Roma: Over 2.5 Goals
HJK Helsinki vs Real Betis: BTTS
SC Freiburg vs Qarabag: Over 2.5 Goals


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 13, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/13) 

 Champions League*
Bayern Munchen vs FC Barcelona: Over 3.5 Goals
Bayer Leverkusen vs Atletico Madrid: AH (0) Atletico Madrid
FC Viktoria Plzen vs Inter Milan: Inter Milan -1
Sporting CP vs Tottenham Hotspur: Over 2.5 Goals
FC Porto vs Club Brugge: BTTS
Liverpool vs AFC Ajax: Ajax +1.5
Marseille vs Eintracht Frankfurt: 1

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 14, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (09/13)
> 
> Champions League*
> Bayern Munchen vs FC Barcelona: Over 3.5 Goals
> ...


Bayern Munchen vs FC Barcelona: Over 3.5 Goals
Bayer Leverkusen vs Atletico Madrid: AH (0) Atletico Madrid
FC Viktoria Plzen vs Inter Milan: Inter Milan -1
Sporting CP vs Tottenham Hotspur: Over 2.5 Goals
FC Porto vs Club Brugge: BTTS
Liverpool vs AFC Ajax: Ajax +1.5
Marseille vs Eintracht Frankfurt: 1


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 14, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/14) 

 Champions League*
Man City vs Borussia Dortmund: Man City -1.5/2
AC Milan vs Dinamo Zagreb: Dinamo Zagreb +2
Shakhtar Donetsk vs Celtic: Over 2.5 Goals
Chelsea vs Salzburg: RB Salzburg +2
Real Madrid vs RB Leipzig: Real Madrid -1
Juventus vs Benfica: BTTS
Maccabi Haifa vs PSG: PSG -2
FC Copenhagen vs Sevilla: 1X
Rangers FC vs Napoli: BTTS

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 15, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (09/14)
> 
> Champions League*
> Man City vs Borussia Dortmund: Man City -1.5/2
> ...


Man City vs Borussia Dortmund: Man City -1.5/2
AC Milan vs Dinamo Zagreb: Dinamo Zagreb +2
Shakhtar Donetsk vs Celtic: Over 2.5 Goals
Chelsea vs Salzburg: RB Salzburg +2
Real Madrid vs RB Leipzig: Real Madrid -1
Juventus vs Benfica: BTTS
Maccabi Haifa vs PSG: PSG -2
FC Copenhagen vs Sevilla: 1X
Rangers FC vs Napoli: BTTS


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 15, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/15) 

 Champions League*
Sheriff Tiraspol vs Manchester United: Sheriff +2
Real Sociedad vs Omonia Nicosia FC: Real Sociedad -1.5/2
AS Roma vs HJK Helsinki: Under 3.5 Goals
Real Betis vs Ludogorets Razgrad: Real Betis -1
Feyenoord vs Sturm Graz: Over 2.5 Goals

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 16, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (09/15)
> 
> Champions League*
> Sheriff Tiraspol vs Manchester United: Sheriff +2
> ...


Sheriff Tiraspol vs Manchester United: Sheriff +2
Real Sociedad vs Omonia Nicosia FC: Real Sociedad -1.5/2
AS Roma vs HJK Helsinki: Under 3.5 Goals
Real Betis vs Ludogorets Razgrad: Real Betis -1
Feyenoord vs Sturm Graz: Over 2.5 Goals


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 16, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/16) *

Nottingham Forest vs Fulham: BTTS
Aston Villa vs Southampton: BTTS
Real Valladolid vs Cadiz: 1
Salernitana vs Lecce: X2
Mainz vs Hertha Berlin: Under 2.5 Goals
Auxerre vs Lorient: Lorient (0) in AH

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 17, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (09/16) *
> 
> Nottingham Forest vs Fulham: BTTS
> Aston Villa vs Southampton: BTTS
> ...


Nottingham Forest vs Fulham: BTTS
Aston Villa vs Southampton: BTTS
Real Valladolid vs Cadiz: 1
Salernitana vs Lecce: X2
Mainz vs Hertha Berlin: Under 2.5 Goals
Auxerre vs Lorient: Lorient (0) in AH


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 17, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/17) 

 Premier League*
Wolves vs Manchester City: Manchester City -1
Newcastle vs Bournemouth: BTTS
Tottenham vs Leicester: Over 2.5 Goals

* La Liga*
Barcelona vs Elche: Barcelona -2.5
Athletic Bilbao vs Rayo Vallecano: 1

* Bundesliga*
Augsburg vs Bayern Munich: Under 3.5 Goals
Borussia Dortmund vs Schalke: Under 3.5 Goals

* Ligue 1*
Montpellier vs Strasbourg: BTTS
Lille vs Toulouse: 1

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## igobets.com (Sep 19, 2022)

jafdevera004 said:


> How do I start playing casino online?


go to igobets.com and register on some bookmarks


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 19, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (09/17)
> 
> Premier League*
> Wolves vs Manchester City: Manchester City -1
> ...


Wolves vs Manchester City: Manchester City -1
Newcastle vs Bournemouth: BTTS
Tottenham vs Leicester: Over 2.5 Goals
Barcelona vs Elche: Barcelona -2.5
Athletic Bilbao vs Rayo Vallecano: 1
Augsburg vs Bayern Munich: Under 3.5 Goals
Borussia Dortmund vs Schalke: Under 3.5 Goals
Montpellier vs Strasbourg: BTTS
Lille vs Toulouse: 1


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 19, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/19) 

La Liga 2*
Tenerife vs Malaga: Under 2.5 Goals

* Division 1*
Arsenal de Sarandi vs Aldosivi Mar del Plata: Over 2 Goals
Boca Juniors vs CA Huracan: Boca Juniors (0) in AH
Club Atlético Unión vs Independiente: Under 2.5 Goals

* Serie A*
Atletico Clube Goianiense vs Internacional RS: Internacional RS (0) in AH

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 20, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (09/19)
> 
> La Liga 2*
> Tenerife vs Malaga: Under 2.5 Goals
> ...


Tenerife vs Malaga: Under 2.5 Goals
Arsenal de Sarandi vs Aldosivi Mar del Plata: Over 2 Goals
Boca Juniors vs CA Huracan: Boca Juniors (0) in AH
Club Atlético Unión vs Independiente: Under 2.5 Goals
Atletico Clube Goianiense vs Internacional RS: Internacional RS (0) in AH


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 20, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/20) 

UEFA Women*
Arsenal (w) vs Ajax Amsterdam (w): Over 3 Goals
Real Sociedad (w) vs Bayern Munchen (w): Bayern Munchen (w) -1.5
Glasgow Rangers (w) vs Benfica (w): Over 2.5 Goals

*Division 1*
Central Cordoba SDE vs Gimnasia La Plata: Gimnasia La Plata (0) in AH
Patronato Parana vs Rosario Central: BTTS

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 21, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (09/20)
> 
> UEFA Women*
> Arsenal (w) vs Ajax Amsterdam (w): Over 3 Goals
> ...


Arsenal (w) vs Ajax Amsterdam (w): Over 3 Goals
Real Sociedad (w) vs Bayern Munchen (w): Bayern Munchen (w) -1.5
Glasgow Rangers (w) vs Benfica (w): Over 2.5 Goals
Central Cordoba SDE vs Gimnasia La Plata: Gimnasia La Plata (0) in AH
Patronato Parana vs Rosario Central: BTTS


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 21, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/21) 

UEFA Nations League*
Scotland vs Ukraine: Under 2.5 Goals

*UEFA Women*
Rosenborg BK (w) vs Real Madrid (w): Real Madrid (w) -1.5
Paris Saint Germain (w) vs BK Hacken (W): Paris Saint Germain (w) -2.5
Sparta Praha (w) vs Roma CF (w): BTTS

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 22, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (09/21)
> 
> UEFA Nations League*
> Scotland vs Ukraine: Under 2.5 Goals
> ...


Scotland vs Ukraine: Under 2.5 Goals
Rosenborg BK (w) vs Real Madrid (w): Real Madrid (w) -1.5
Paris Saint Germain (w) vs BK Hacken (W): Paris Saint Germain (w) -2.5
Sparta Praha (w) vs Roma CF (w): BTTS


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 22, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/22) 

UEFA Nations League*
Latvia vs Moldova: 1
Croatia vs Denmark: Under 2.5 Goals
Belgium vs Wales: Over 2.5 Goals
Poland vs Netherlands: Over 2.5 Goals
Turkey vs Luxembourg: Turkey -1.5

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 23, 2022)

JimmyRok said:


> *NowGoal Tips (09/22)
> 
> UEFA Nations League*
> Latvia vs Moldova: 1
> ...


Latvia vs Moldova: 1
Croatia vs Denmark: Under 2.5 Goals
Belgium vs Wales: Over 2.5 Goals
Poland vs Netherlands: Over 2.5 Goals
Turkey vs Luxembourg: Turkey -1.5


----------



## JimmyRok (Sep 23, 2022)

*NowGoal Tips (09/23) 

UEFA Nations League*
Georgia vs North Macedonia: Handicap(0) Georgia
Estonia vs Malta: BTTS
Germany vs Hungary: Hungary +2
Italy vs England: Handicap(0) Italy
Bosnia & Herzegovina vs Montenegro: 1

*Watch LiveStream   More Tips *


----------

